# Plants wanted for Dec. meeting



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

I thought I'd start this thread since the meeting is creeping up on us.

I'm looking for stargrass, heteranthera zosterifolia..


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I know nurseplatty has stargrass in his tank. I've gotten some from him but couldn't keep it alive in a non co2 tank.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

MYRIOPHYLLUM MATTOGROSSENSE

i saw this plant on the apc forum and was wondering if anyone has any cuttings


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tanya I have somethning that looks like what you are look for maybe some one can Id it for me..

me I'm looking for more java fern as half of what I had went brown.
so I would like to try again. problem was it was shaded and not getting much light fixed that.

I'm also looking for more swords for the angelfish tank and would like some crypts. I've given away my crypts.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@FishyJoe24: Talk to Foreverknight about amazon swards. His are sending out new plantlets.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

cool I'll spend him a pm, catch him on FB in the morning. night people.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Fishyjoe24

I have java fern and will try to remember to bring some to the party.

Bob


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

BobAlston said:


> Fishyjoe24
> 
> I have java fern and will try to remember to bring some to the party.
> 
> Bob


THANKS.... I believe you where the one who also said at the nov meeting that you had some when foreverknight(jason) and I. where splitting it up.... my problem was a sword cover it up and it wasn't getting light... now I fixed the problem what's left of the java fern is in the 20 gallon with the anbuis and other low light plants...

now I guess a question you,nikolay, or drinda can answer are we aloud to sell driftwood at the meeting. I've got some driftwood that's to big for my tanks I would like to sell or trade for aquariums.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@FishyJoe, I know Jason has mentioned that all you need to do is split it down the middle long wise to get it to fit in the 55g.


----------



## Travis_Conklin (Nov 30, 2007)

Alright when is the meeting maybe I can catch it. I am asuming in Dec. what day?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Travis_Conklin said:


> Alright when is the meeting maybe I can catch it. I am asuming in Dec. what day?


http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lub/75038-dfwapc-december-meeting-2010-a.html

for directions follow the sticky at the top of the forum. :tea:


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

The meeting will be Dec 12, 11:30a - 1:30p.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

oh and I would like to add crypts,african fern,and cool stems to my list too. and mike/shane I will have questions on building racks.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm looking for Limnophila aromatica and Glossostigma if anyone's got some. 


To whoever wanted Myriophyllum mategrossense, I got some at the last meeting and would be happy to share cuttings. You'll need to give them a peroxide or bleach bath first though, the New Tank Syndrome algae are still hitting.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Phil Edwards said:


> To whoever wanted Myriophyllum mategrossense, I got some at the last meeting and would be happy to share cuttings. You'll need to give them a peroxide or bleach bath first though, the New Tank Syndrome algae are still hitting.
> Cheers,
> Phil


that would be me....thank you


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Phil,
I have some Limnophila aromatica I will bring you. I too am going through new tank syndrome. I'll try and get my shrimp to clean much as I can for you.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Ekrindul: I'm trying to round up some star grass from NursePlatty. I don't think it will come through this meeting but should have some by next weekend.


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> @Ekrindul: I'm trying to round up some star grass from NursePlatty. I don't think it will come through this meeting but should have some by next weekend.


Thanks. I'm anxious to try it.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Phil Edwards said:


> I'm looking for Limnophila aromatica and Glossostigma if anyone's got some.


 I've got a bit of both for you.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

if any one has low-medium light fore-ground like some chain sword, or dwarf sag. I would like a sample. don't need much just a enough to cover a 12x2 space would work.... oh and looking for some more cryptocoryne spraillis(spelling?) /also if any one had some old 20 gallon highs and don't want to bother with them. I will take them off your hands... I picked up 2 20g over/under metal stand yesterday. now need tanks,heaters, and filter. please be on the look out for me thanks.

also the logo is copy righted is it... wait that's not the word I'm looking for but i will have to do. I just want to print it out and get it up sized to a 6x2 photo print and had that and the mission statement on my wall, my I have pro-mission to do so thanks.


----------

